# grub hub forum



## JaniceCT (Aug 20, 2015)

any forum on the internet for grub hub drivers, just like uberpeople where they have a sections for each markets?


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

JaniceCT said:


> any forum on the internet for grub hub drivers, just like uberpeople where they have a sections for each markets?


You in it,it one area called delivery that covers all food delivery companies


----------



## Mike in CT (Nov 8, 2015)

Lol
Janice did you try grubhub yet?
I like it but there isn't enough hours 
That's why i uber


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

Mike in CT said:


> Lol
> Janice did you try grubhub yet?
> I like it but there isn't enough hours
> That's why i uber


Go with doordash if it in your city


----------



## Mike in CT (Nov 8, 2015)

KMANDERSON said:


> Go with doordash if it in your city


Not in Connecticut


----------



## JaniceCT (Aug 20, 2015)

Mike in CT said:


> Lol
> Janice did you try grubhub yet?
> I like it but there isn't enough hours
> That's why i uber


no ive heard a few negative things, including not much business for grub hub drivers since most restaurants use their own drivers, too keep fees and tips in house. uber eats i won't even consider unless they add a tipping option


----------



## chopstick (Aug 3, 2016)

Ironically I make more $$$ delivering pizza for dominoes than I do on both Uber and everything else...

I use a program called Scuddle however, the base pay is $12/hr, plus tips, even on weeknights I'm making at-least 20/hr combined, weekends almost 30/hr


----------



## galileo5 (Jan 16, 2016)

JaniceCT said:


> no ive heard a few negative things, including not much business for grub hub drivers since most restaurants use their own drivers, too keep fees and tips in house. uber eats i won't even consider unless they add a tipping option


I'm a bit torn on Eats. They pay a bit more than other delivery services per job, so I don't know yet if I can justify the lack of tips with the higher amount I get per delivery with Eats. Also, I'm noticing Eats customers are tipping with cash more and more, but I still get disappointed when an Eats customer doesn't tip.


----------

